# Is this a compliment? Or a feeble attempt to insult me?



## ashley8119 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have (dyed) red hair and I usually wear winged black liner and either bright pink lipstick (Girl About Town, Lickable, NARS Schiap are a few of my favorites) or red lipstick (Ruby Woo, NARS Bloodwork are two of my favorites). My hair is long and usually its natural texture (wavy) or straight. 

Usually whenever I go out, _at least_ ONE person says I look like Jessica Rabbit. I hear this from both men and women. I always thought Jessica Rabbit was the sexiest animated character ever, and people always tell me it's a compliment. 

But I overheard this one girl say to her friends "That girl looks like Jessica Rabbit!" in a catty voice and all of her friends looked at me. I'm used to catty girls making comments out of jealousy or for whatever reason, it's just what girls do I guess. Until then, I always thought people were trying to compliment me when saying I looked like Jessica Rabbit. Because let's face it: animated or not, she's hot. 

So when people tell me I look like Jessica Rabbit, is it supposed to be a compliment? Or is that their extremely lame way of trying to insult me? 
I'm really interested in hearing some opinions, I'm kind of confused...


----------



## user79 (Apr 30, 2010)

I think it's a compliment. Va va voom sexy. That's the way I perceive it.


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 30, 2010)

the girls sound bitchy and jealous

they probably just wish they looked that hot with red hair and bright lips

i dont know why women feel the need to pick apart other women and hurt them to make them feel better about themselves, but i do know its usually out of jealous or their own low self esteem


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 30, 2010)

I think it's a compliment!  Jessica Rabbit is the definition of sexy.  That other girl is definitely jealous...you know how catty women can be.


----------



## queen_kitty (Apr 30, 2010)

I wouldn't care what those girls said, if somebody said I looked like Jessica Rabbit, I would just think, "I'm looking hot!" I think Jessica Rabbit might be the sexiest cartoon in existence! Those girls sounded like they might have just been jealous, and I'm not usually one to jump the gun and say that.  You might have just thought it was a catty tone as well, they might have just been discussing your amazing resemblance to said cartoon character quietly and it sounded like they were being catty.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 30, 2010)

jessica rabbit is super hot and sexy! take it as a compliment. and if that nasty girl did mean it as an insult then i would class it as jealousy!


----------



## LC (Apr 30, 2010)

it's a compliment for sure, don't be paranoid, that other girl was just trying to look cool to whoever she was talking to.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley8119* 

 
_ Because let's face it: animated or not, she's hot. 
_

 
So it would follow that someone who looks like her would be ... hot.
If someone makes the Jessica Rabbit comment in a snide way, she's telling you, and the world, "I don't think I could ever look that good, no matter what I did to myself, and I feel threatened."
This person's true reaction to you is "Wow, she is super sexy; that scares me, so if I jeer that she looks like a cartoon character, that reduces her to a level I don't have to compete with as a 'real person.'"


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 30, 2010)

I would take it as a compliment! She is hot!


----------



## dietcokeg (Apr 30, 2010)

I would take it as a compliment and run with it!
 Iam parnoid sometimes when people make comments but at the end of the day as long as your comfortable and true to yourself F every1 elses comments!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 30, 2010)

Total compliment!!! It's a sad fact of this world that some people have to belittle others to make themselves look and feel better. I wish someone would tell me I looked like Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Apr 30, 2010)

I would say the girl was being catty and for whatever reason, maybe her definition of hot isn't Jessica Rabbit or maybe she feels like someone or something that attractive needs to be downplayed to make herself feel better. I'd definitely say that looking like Jessica Rabbit is a good thing and only an ugly person on the inside would turn it into an insult. I have a feeling she's the only one who made it into a bad thing so don't let it bother you. She's the only one evidently who wasn't woman enough to stand up and state the obvious and admit that you were hotter than she was.


----------



## dmcgeo (Apr 30, 2010)

Regardless of people's intentions, take it as a compliment and work it!


----------



## carandru (Apr 30, 2010)

That is a total compliment.  No if ands or buts about it.  Even if the girl was trying to be catty, she just said you look hot.  So, I wouldn't even worry about it one little bit. I would have just chuckled and thought thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Kragey (May 1, 2010)

Considering every other person who has said it to you has meant it as a compliment, I'd say that one girl was an anomaly. Also, $10 says she is an ugly person, inside and out.


----------



## kimmy (May 1, 2010)

when people say stuff to me that can be taken either way, i usually just take it as a compliment. if they meant it as an insult, then maybe they should have been a little clearer or came up with something a little more clever.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 1, 2010)

Why should it matter? Don't waste your time trying to decipher someone's cattiness. If you feel hot, then that's all that matters.


Jessica Rabbit is a hot bitch, girl!


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (May 2, 2010)

if i felt it was said in a catty or rude way I would say something like 

" Well at least I dont look like Shrek BIACH !"

Haters gonna hate, you probably do look like jessica rabbit so go on with your bad self !!


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 2, 2010)

I always used to want to look like her, so i would definitely be flattered if someone said i did


----------



## westindiesangel (May 3, 2010)

That girl was just being a bitch, and the others probably meant it as a compliment! You must be really gorgeous to draw that comparison...


----------



## captodometer (May 3, 2010)

Take it as a compliment, even if it wasn't intended to be. Jessica Rabbit is hot


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2010)

Jessica Rabbit was hot! Not any girl in winged liner, bright lips and red hair looks like Jessica Rabbit.... which means you must be bringing the hot-ness to the equation. Take it as a compliment.


----------



## panda0410 (May 3, 2010)

Really, seriously.... who cares...?? I might have drawn an adverse inference to this entire thread, but by your own words it was catty, therefore it was not meant to be a compliment.... 

My stepmum used to always say to me, "people who fish for compliments almost always catch a FISH". Use your common sense, you're a big girl, if the tone was awful it was never meant to be nice. How you respond to that is entirely up to you. If the tone was nice then it was meant as a compliment. The whole thread is entirely redundant to me.


----------

